# ترنيمة يا قبطية†يا ارثوذكسية<رائعة بجد>



## حبة خردل (21 مارس 2010)

*كلمات الترنيمة*

 يا قبطية ياعايشة فيا ياكنزى واغلى ما ليا امى وعمرى وضى  عنيا يا صخرة الارثوذوكسية بددتى ظلمة حايتنا وبنورك اشرقتى فينا سلمتينا  ايمان ابائنا يا قبطية يا مستقيمة يا ملكوتنا يا نبض قلوبنا والدم اللى  بيجرى فينا ترشدينا لخلاص نفوسنا هو ده غاية فادينا 
  ياقبطية احنا اولادك ايمانا هو ايمانك  اولاد مرقس واثناثيوس مش اولاد لوثر ولا اريوس علمتينى كلمة ربى مقولهاش بس  بلسانى لكن بتكون عايشة ف قلبى وبتظهر فى كل اعمالى
  ارثوذوكسى  الاصل ياأمى ابدا طول عمرى ماهتنازل اسمك منحوت جوة ف قلبى ايمانك جوايا  ساكن 

  ترنيمة عظيمة







*من هنا*


​


----------



## govany shenoda (21 مارس 2010)

*حلوه اوووووووي تعيش ايدك كل متجيبي حاجه حلوه كده متحرمناش منها*​


----------



## حبة خردل (21 مارس 2010)

*شكراً ليكي يا قمراية*

*دة لولاكي ماكنتش الترنيمة نزلت*

*ربنا معاكِ*​


----------



## حبة خردل (26 مارس 2010)

*اتمني الترنيمة تكون عجبتكوا*

​


----------



## naro_lovely (27 مارس 2010)

*ميرسى *​


----------



## حبة خردل (27 مارس 2010)

شكراً ليكي naro​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2010)

*رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
سلام ونعمه لكم*​


----------



## حبة خردل (28 مارس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة*
> * سلام ونعمه لكم*


 

*شكراً ليك ابوتربو ..مرسي علي تشجيعك ليا*​


----------



## Emad-ch (13 أبريل 2010)

Gamila awiii tarnema diiii bgaad bas yaret law teb2a tarnema kamla​


----------



## ايمان صفوت شاكر (14 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى ليكى على الترنيمة الجميله دى
وربنا يسعد كل أيامك


----------



## anosh (15 أبريل 2010)

* ميرسى يا سكره على تعبك​*


----------



## حبة خردل (19 أبريل 2010)

emad-ch قال:


> gamila awiii tarnema diiii bgaad bas yaret law teb2a tarnema kamla​


*
**الترنيمة كاملة فعلاً!!

مرسي ليك *​


ايمان صفوت شاكر قال:


> ميرسى ليكى على الترنيمة الجميله دى
> وربنا يسعد كل أيامك



*مرسي ليكي يا ايمان

سعيدة بمشاركتك*​


anosh قال:


> * ميرسى يا سكره على تعبك​*



*علي اية يا ياقمر

دا انتي نورتيني
*​


----------



## mila800 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على تعب محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حبة خردل (24 أبريل 2010)

mila800 قال:


> شكرا على تعب محبتك



*لا شكر علي واجب

سلام المسيح معاك
*​


كليمو قال:


>



*مرسي كليمو عي المرور الرائع

صورة رااااااائعة كالعادة..شكراً ليك*​


kokoman قال:


> شكرا ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




*شكراً ليك يا كوكو علي المرور

ربنا معاك*​


----------



## bolbol2000 (14 يونيو 2011)

*حلوه اوووووووي*


----------

